# windshield wiper and pump



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey guys, my windshield wipers work when my left rear brake lights don't and vice versa, what to do?


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Cleaned and installed grounds. Brake lights work perfect and all the time. Wiper motor works but get no readings from the switch in any position. Did put a ground from instrument panel to firewall. Is the switch done or could it still be a ground problem?

Martin

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try grounding the wiper motor case to a known ground and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Wiper motor works when hooked up direct to battery. I get nothing from the switch in any position though......

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Can we hook up a ground from the copper circle to the firewall? Would that create a short or a ground? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

